#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  Thais in Townsville

## ml708

I really don't know if I am posting this in the correct section but yeah. I'll be in Townsville next month and was wondering if anyone is from there, or has Thai friends around that area.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Townsville is a good place to get your head Kicked in Aussie style ask Terry :Smile:

----------


## ml708

> Townsville is a good place to get your head Kicked in Aussie style ask Terry


I was under the impression that its a safe and friendly city lol

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Nah mate the ockers eat everyone. :Smile:

----------


## petercallen

> Originally Posted by Horatio Hornblower
> 
> 
> Townsville is a good place to get your head Kicked in Aussie style ask Terry
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that its a safe and friendly city lol


It was years ago and probably still is, just a big country town when I was there

----------


## ml708

> Originally Posted by ml708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Horatio Hornblower
> ...


bigger than Cairns even

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Used to be big cattle and winery country.

----------


## ml708

> Used to be big cattle and winery country.


I am hoping to see lots of wildlife there, like emus :bananaman:

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

There's lot of big ugly fuckers that are wild up there.

----------


## terry57

^

Oh yes that's for sure, " The Brothers " run wild in Townsville.  I worked there for 2 years in the late 70's.

A bit of a reality check for the uninitiated.  :Smile: 

Funny old place Townsville, its dead smack in the tropics but misses out on all the rain fall up that way.

Go 150K North and It pisses down in season.  :Confused: 

Anyway Far North Queensland is a brilliant spot.  Enjoy.

----------


## baldrick

> and winery country


you obviously know fcuk all about the ville

----------


## ml708

> ^
> 
> Oh yes that's for sure, " The Brothers " run wild in Townsville.  I worked there for 2 years in the late 70's.
> 
> A bit of a reality check for the uninitiated. 
> 
> Funny old place Townsville, its dead smack in the tropics but misses out on all the rain fall up that way.
> 
> Go 150K North and It pisses down in season. 
> ...


Hi Terry are they aggressive? Its a good thing that it doesnt rain too much. I dislike tropical thunderstorms, but rather unfortunate that the area gets hit by cyclones every so often.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

What you've never heard of Murdering point wines, there world re-nowned you retard. :Smile: 





> Originally Posted by Horatio Hornblower
> 
> and winery country
> 
> 
> you obviously know fcuk all about the ville

----------


## baldrick

I am not even going to google that rubbish 

you have been playing with the grapes on your arse for far too long

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

You should  be ashamed to call yourself a Ocker, that's the problem with Aussies there still in the colonial mode. :cmn: 

Next thing your'll be telling me they don't do mining in Broken hill. :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> Next thing your'll be telling me


 kurramine beach is a long way from townsville - closer to cairns

cassowary country  - ninja muthafcukers

----------


## Chittychangchang

> There's lot of big ugly fuckers that are wild up there.


and that's just the Sheila's.

Townsville on a Saturday night is a nut house full of pissed up miners.

You do however get some tasty backpackers at the YHA if the local cannibals don't beat you to it.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

The miners are not to bad,ever come across the farm hands now that's a different story,they have to be the ultimate chavs of the chav world.

----------


## baldrick

> Townsville on a Saturday night is a nut house full of pissed up miners.


no - it is full of pissed up AJ's

maybe you are thinking of the isa - that gets pretty wild on a saturday night - boydies hotel , out back of the irish at closing , after the strippers at the sundowner

----------


## Ozcol

No one has mentioned dealing with a bunch of pissed up soldiers yet, big Army base there.

----------


## KEVIN2008

> I really don't know if I am posting this in the correct section but yeah. I'll be in Townsville next month and was wondering if anyone is from there, or has Thai friends around that area.


When in LOS i meet up occasionally with a guy from Townsville......he is a member here on TD....username "TARL"....but last online Oct. 14

Correction....Tarl is from Innisfail

----------


## baldrick

> a bunch of pissed up soldiers yet





> pissed up AJ's


AJ is army jerk in the local vernacular

----------


## mingmong

> I am hoping to see lots of wildlife there, like emus


 Yo Bruss, Lots of Wild Life on 2 Legs  :rofl:

----------


## terry57

I was 19 years old when I first arrived in Townsville on a road trip from Perth. 

We had a mad mate who had Joined the Army and was stationed there.  We hooked up with him and his mates for a while, actually shared a house together.

Best part was when he fuked off out in the Bush for their frequent exercises. These Army boys where not popular as they would go out in groups get pissed up and create all sorts of shit. 

Up side was the local " Brothers " avoided them. To many to fuk with. 

The local guys hated them.  The Army boys seem to do OK with the local girls for some reason, fuk knows why.  :Confused: 

I was lucky,  I made friends with the locals and hung out with them well away from the Army fuk ups.  Did not like them at all. 

Think about Israeli Backpackers and one is pretty close to these lot. 

To be expected thou, young guys, many first time away from their mommy and pissed up on two beers. Way it is. 

Made many trips up to Cairns and Port Douglas when they were sleepy little hollows.  Amazing wonderful places back then.  Daintree Rain Forest. Superb. 

Next year I'm going to return to Perth in May, hook up my Caravan and head up to CookTown in Far North Queensland. I'll park my arse up there for their tropical winter. Never been that far,  it's time to do it. 

Looking forward to that.  Cost some serious dollars to do a trip like this these days but fuk it, I need to burn off some SuperAnnuation.  :Smile:

----------


## ml708

> I was 19 years old when I first arrived in Townsville on a road trip from Perth. 
> 
> We had a mad mate who had Joined the Army and was stationed there.  We hooked up with him and his mates for a while, actually shared a house together.
> 
> Best part was when he fuked off out in the Bush for their frequent exercises. These Army boys where not popular as they would go out in groups get pissed up and create all sorts of shit. 
> 
> Up side was the local " Brothers " avoided them. To many to fuk with. 
> 
> The local guys hated them.  The Army boys seem to do OK with the local girls for some reason, fuk knows why. 
> ...


Yeah mate, the cost is staggering. I havent the faintest idea why either. I guess with such a high minimum wage businesses feel they are entitled to charge what they do. The stratospheric property prices arent helping either. I believe they will still continue to rise.

----------


## terry57

If one just circumnavigates Australia on Highway 1 with no off trips its around 15000 KLM.  So the average car pulling a van may get 7 KLM to 1 litre. 

7 KLm into 15000 = 2142 Liters in fuel x Average 1.80 per litre. =  $ 3857  Just for fuel. 

Add car servicing, breakdowns, tolls and what not, one is looking at some big money just to run the car. Pray to god one does not breakdown in the middle of outback Queensland and needs towing. Fuk me, better just to burn the foking rig.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I'm being conservative here as most punters crank 20 K KLM going around and way up north fuel can run at $ 2 per litres. In the cities around $ 1.40.

Add Caravan Park fees, food and lots of piss one drinks on the trip its advisable to have a shite load of cash assigned to the road trip and not worry about the cost.

Just spend freely and enjoy, If one worries about what it will cost just don't bother going.  In Cairns City the main caravan park charges $80 per night in high season just to park ones shitty van.  :Confused: 

To be cost effective the longer one is on the road the much better as it all pans out. 

Also these days there are many brilliant free camps where one can bunk up for the night for free so outside the cities many make use of these. 

That's my go, I can just camp anywhere as I'm self sufficient with my rig. 

I do my own oil changes as well so there's fair money saved there. 

Oh yes, the great Aussie road trip. Ain't been around Australia for 18 years.

I'm going again.  :Smile:    Far North Queensland is the go.

----------


## terry57

This is my rig.  :Smile:

----------


## grasshopper

Watch out for the Milats, Murdochs and Bruce Highway ghosts,  Tezza!

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Huh tell everyone you used to be a fireman no chance you were a farm hand or worked on the shearing sheds, you pikey.






> This is my rig.

----------


## Iceman123

^
There is no way any self respecting Pikey would stay in that heap of shit.
I can see why there is only one chair - Even the handbag ran away from this gig.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

is it made from cardboard or asbestos sheeting. :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Are you related to anyone from Gravesend, Kent, UK Terry? :Smile:

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

More likely related to a Romanian pikey. :Smile: 





> Are you related to anyone from Gravesend, Kent, UK Terry?

----------


## terry57

I recon you mother fukers are well jealous of my pimped out road machine. 

Next time back home I'm going to rework my motor ready for the easy 20 K trip around Aussy. 

Be fookin brilliant I reckon and cock suckers like Icearse, Mao, Thegent and other assorted sad coonts can get down and suck the mad dogs cock.  :Smile: .

Wallow in your sadness you shitheads, besides that lot.

Have a nice day.  :spam2:

----------


## terry57

My rig does the Business.  :Smile:

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Just make sure a roo doesn't hit the clapped out piece of shit it will disintegrate. :rofl:

----------


## Chittychangchang

does the picnic table double for firewood or do you tie it on the top with a couple of bungy cords :Smile:

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

It seems Terry is a minor celebrity in WA, the hut he has on trailer is convertible and he uses it for his stage act the tropo abo drongo,

seems he's well known in margeret river Kalgoorlie and port headland his act is the spoons,and he pays people in casks of kaiser stuhl, to come watch himself make a kunt of himself............

----------


## Iceman123

The level of accommodation that Terry57 finds acceptable is fucking appalling.
He is Trip Advisor in reverse, look at his travel threads find the flea pit he has been staying in and avoid at all costs.

He should open a website "dosshouse.com". 

Whilst in Phitsanulok I stumbled across the hovel he called home whilst there - atrocious, my cat has had better accommodation when I have been on holiday.

I would advise him to upgrade his little travelling love shack if he wants to attract in Australia the type of trade he plies for in Silom Road.

Just trying to help Tezza.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

The tropo man on a trip back to his roots.

----------


## Chittychangchang

To be fair there is a concrete shithouse/cottage at the rear of the pic :rofl:

----------


## terry57

> Just trying to help Tezza.



Firstly Icearse,

I'm very happy you are assisting me in this thread. It's gives me a warm squishy feeling deep inside that you do care.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Now,

Firstly we must get the facts sorted and that is when I go camping in Australia its a bint free trip end of story. I'm a nasty anti social road warrior when traveling and avoid people like the plague. 

I get pissed off looking at myself in the mirror.  It's a ghastly fookin sight mind you. Maybe not quite as ghastly as your hideous dial but ghastly all the same. 

My Camper is packed full with cartoons of Coopers Sparkling Ale, bottles of scotch,
plenty of food just in case someone drops the bomb and a few ounces of top quality hydroponic mull used for medicinal purposes of course.  :Smile: 

So there you have it, simply no room for a Hand bag.  :spam2: 

That said, when I come back to Thailand I take my Handbag on a nice road trip and stop in Hotels. 

She's a lucky girl my hand bag. Loves me long time.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

That said, in 97 I took a Hand bag around Australia on a massive road trip, her parents lived in Townsville so that was the half way mark. 

Pain in the fukin Arse mate, For her it was all about getting up to Townsville and then back to Perth. ?

For me it was about everyday on the road experiencing the trip. 

Lucky we had plenty of top class drugs to get us through. I would of done an Ivan Millat on her.  :ssssh:  
We split up after 7 years thank Fuk.   :bananaman: 

Now that leads me into an observation of the great " Grey Nomad " as they call them in Australia.

So bill works 45 years and retires with a massive wedge of Superannuation and decides to buy a new 4 wheel drive and new caravan and go on the road with his fat ugly wife who he don't like that much. She dislikes him more though. 

Can't fuk the bint off,  bill is shit scared of losing half his Super so he hangs in there. 

So we have all these old fuks banged up with there bints 24/7 in a small confined space. I pity those poor bastards.  A fate much worse than death this one. 

Na, no bints, be free and power on down the road.  :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

What it is to be squeezed between those twin perils of Terry's fears, the clashing rocks of Scylla and Charybdis that represent entombed in a dull marriage or rendered impecunious by an escape.

If we were all like Terry, society would cease to function.

----------


## terry57

Everyone has a different idea of the rig they need, for me it's light and simple and able to set up within 15 minutes so this is my ideal rig. Also I don't go off road, no need to so I use a road car and van. The van above is the new version of mine except it folds out at both ends to create the extra bed. I don't need that so was very lucky to source a very rare van that slides out on one side only.  I payed 5.5K and spent 1 K modifying it. The new version is 18 K. Not bad I suppose, they hold their value.

----------


## terry57

> The clashing rocks of Scylla and Charybdis that represent entombed in a dull marriage or rendered impecunious by an escape.
> 
> If we were all like Terry, society would cease to function.



Na, you got it fuked up again Thegent , marriage is a brilliant institution, I respect it  but it's not my go.  Don't mind shacking up but that peace of paper don't mean a pinch of shit to me. When the gigs over its over.  

What I don't respect is the weak arsed Males who stay within that Marriage when it is clearly fuked.  The world is full of these poor miserable tards. 

And if more were up front about what they consider is the correct way for them to live more would be contented like I am.  :Smile: 

You hate that Eh Thegent. I'm free as a bird and you're stuck here hating every fokin minute.   :smiley laughing: 

Suck it up mate.  :spam2:

----------


## terry57

These are quite popular with the small car owner. Quality canvas keeps these rigs bone dry in a storm. Most important part of these rigs is the quality of the canvas, never buy cheap canvas.

----------


## terry57

This rig is the Rolls Royce of serious off road rigs. South African made fully imported and worth some serious dollars. If one is planning serious off road travel one would be wise to buy something like this. Outback roads will destroy a normal caravan in Days. 
Need a serious 4 wheeler to tow it as well. My mate bought a second hand one and laid out some serious cash. He loves it.

----------


## Seekingasylum

My dear chap, we're all prisoners of our own circumstances and doomed to wend our futile way towards perdition. I quite like some company along the way and have the perfect wingman. Your solitary perambulations in the bush wouldn't appeal but horses for courses, as they say. 

Still, perhaps you could clear something up for me which has been a source of puzzlement for years when I spent hours in traffic jams caused by those bloody caravans. Why do they always name something so mundane and ugly as these gauche boxes on wheels with oxymoronic model descriptions such as, in your case, the " Swift " or the " Firestorm " and, even more preposterously, the " Marauder " ?

----------


## terry57

Originally I was toying with the idea of buying one of these roof tops tents and mounting it on a box trailer. Glad I did not because what I have now is perfect.
This rig is set up for motorbike touring. Bloody great idea, plenty of storage and very light. Well priced at 2 + K.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Whilst in Phitsanulok I stumbled across the hovel he called home whilst there - atrocious, my cat has had better accommodation when I have been on holiday.


That was you in Phitsville, was it?...You're the stupid coont who was travelling with his fooking cat...Heh...A couple of pussies...

And yeah, you just happened to stumble across the same "hovel" terry was staying at...You're so full of bs; you were really set up out back in your felching outfit...Heh...

You know you were...

----------


## terry57

> Why do they always name something so mundane and ugly as these gauche boxes on wheels with oxymoronic model descriptions such as, in your case, the " Swift " or the " Firestorm " and, even more preposterously, the " Marauder " ?


Quite an easy answer old chap.

They do it simply so they can piss you miserable old bastards off who are two tight to actually buy one.  :Smile: 

Fair enough huh.

----------


## Iceman123

^^
FFS shut up you boring little gimp.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> You hate that Eh Thegent. I'm free as a bird and you're stuck here hating every fokin minute.


Ya gotta admit, terry, that when thegent goes ballistic, it's a scene to behold...Must be the result of that constant confinement with the wingman...

He should take one of those safety courses on Confined Space and stay the fook away from sausages...Goes apeshit on that stuff, he does...

----------


## Iceman123

> Quite an easy answer old chap.
> 
> They do it simply so they can piss you miserable old bastards off who are two tight to actually buy one. 
> 
> Fair enough huh.


Only paupers and pikeys would want a piece of shite like you have highlighted.

No one in their right mind could call driving around Australia on main roads,on their own, parking up and sleeping in a fucking wreck such as yours enjoyment. 

Then to begin the same monotonous journey the next day has to be close to hell on earth as anyone could imagine.

You must have an ulterior motive, rather than state my dark suspicions,I will let others make up their mind.

Btw were you ever a scout leader?

----------


## terry57

I have mounted a bike carrier on the back of my van to carry my Postie Bike. I decided against it and now the rack holds a very large tool box which has increased my storage space significantly. Sold the bike. If even want to pack a bike I'll just of load the tool box.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Terry, if I had my way, caravans would be taxed annually at £5,000, banned from any road or motorway between April and October and confined to travel in other months between 0100hrs and 0500 hrs. Any driver who tows one of these things and jack-knifes it on any public highway should be summarily shot, assuming he survives the crash.

They are a pestilence and only fit for folk who can't afford hotels. I always make a point of knocking back those stupidly large wing mirrors fitted to the towing car when I pass one on foot.

Hate the fuckers, really.

----------


## terry57

> Only paupers and pikeys would want a piece of shite like you have highlighted.
> 
> No one in their right mind could call driving around Australia on main roads,on their own, parking up and sleeping in a fucking wreck such as yours enjoyment.


Well,

I do get a tad edgy when my Hydro runs out but then I just get on the Ya-Ba so its all good again.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> They are a pestilence and only fit for folk who can't afford hotels.


Na mate,

You are talking about shitty fuking Engerland where pickeys and other low income paupers have no other choice but to freeze their balls off in some shitty old caravan park.

Us bronzed Aussies do it for the adventure, brilliant scenery and the great out doors. 

But then again you Poms ain't got any of that huh.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Some monster Wedge Tail Eagles out there, real big bastards.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> I have not reported your post on this occasion, however if you continue to post drivel, I will have no alternative but to have you removed from the forum.


Sure and it's AnalAndy raising his lips to our arses, methinks...

Onya, Icearse...

Heh...

----------


## terry57

Some of these guys live and breath this shit, myself likes to head of for a nice drive and camp under some trees somewhere.

----------


## terry57

These roof top tents are becoming quite popular. Many of the companies that rent cars to Backpackers are fitting them.

----------


## Iceman123

> it's AnalAndy methinks....


It's not and you don't!

----------


## terry57

Every year in Perth there are two major Caravan and Camping shows. Great place to source bargains and see the latest rigs.

----------


## terry57

I rather like them but if one wants to use the car one needs to pack it up. Na, that would get old real quick. Depends what one is doing though so there's a different set up to suit all. For long runs across country if on a mission they would be perfect.

----------


## terry57

Here is a pick of my mates camp up on the Ningaloo Reef. Brand new Disco Land Rover 80 K +, latest off road Jayco camper, 30K +, new boat. ?????
Has all the fruit to go with it and loves it. God Bless the FireService.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

In past years I would head off with my box trailer and tent and camp out down South on the river.  Happy days. I only decided to get a van after being rained out a few hundred times.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Camped like this for many years.

----------


## terry57

In 1997 I circumnavigated in this rig with my then Handbag. The best part was her new car.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

In this pik we are in Queensland somewhere, the rig was great when set up. Oh yes, the road trip is brilliant, just make sure you have the right person sitting next to you or just do it alone.

----------


## Seekingasylum

You sure knew how to show a girl a good time, Terry.

Why didn't you take her to Europe? Maybe the trip might have re-kindled some interest, spurred on by an injection of culture counteracting the dreary tedium of an antipodean outback odyssey from nowhere to somewhere back to nowhere. Too mean to spend those dollars, I suppose.

----------


## roger77

Are there any Thais in Townsville

----------


## ml708

> Are there any Thais in Townsville


when I last checked there were a few, but mostly in the massage business. sadly most thai people are in sydney, way to far from where I'm at

----------


## ludwig

Terry , why not swallow your pride and extend some good old aussie hospitality to the miserable old gent.
Invite him on one of your trips around oz.
With the old coont supplying the snags and your expertise of swinging off a fire house , you may both find there is no need for a wingman.

----------


## Iceman123

Terry is a dead ringer for the UK lifer Charles Bronson

----------


## ml708

> Here is a pick of my mates camp up on the Ningaloo Reef. Brand new Disco Land Rover 80 K +, latest off road Jayco camper, 30K +, new boat. ?????
> Has all the fruit to go with it and loves it. God Bless the FireService.


Now this is awesome. Have you had problems with crocs staying so close to the shore? Looks to be a top spot for some diving

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Some monster Wedge Tail Eagles out there, real big bastards.


Scary fookers them Wedgetail Eagles had a run in with one north of Broken Hill.

Is there still a bounty on them?

Interesting trailer tents, especially the roof rack one(cheap campervan) novel idea.

----------


## terry57

> 


Now this is awesome. Have you had problems with crocs staying so close to the shore? Looks to be a top spot for some diving[/quote]


This pic was taken last year on the Ningaloo reef 1200 KLM North of Perth, on our backdoor .

Out of my league, I'm not set up for it but my mate is with his superb rig. Takes his Handbag and dog, happy days indeed.

I've just returned to Bangkok after my annual trip up to Coral Bay. The spot in the above picture is only accessible to punters who have a serious 4 wheel drive set ups and can be self sufficient with solar panels and such.   Must also have a chemical shitter, no shitting in the sand hills. 

It's National Park and pristine. Amazing untainted fishing and diving. 

This part of Western Australia is simply superb but only the lucky get to experience it. 

I have a thread on here that show cases this amazing area complete with the awesome fishing available.  Check it out.

----------


## terry57

> Scary fookers them Wedgetail Eagles had a run in with one north of Broken Hill.
> 
> Is there still a bounty on them?



Oh fuk No,

You get caught killing a Wedge Tail Eagle and the filth would through away the key.   :Confused: 

Australia's premier bird, superb piece of work.

----------


## Norton

> Are there any Thais in Townsville


Yes. Several Thai Restaurants. Must be a few in those.

Sure a few curled up to avoid immigration in all those tent trailers.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Bundaberg is as crazy as Townsville, used to have charm was a spit and sawdust town,many backpackers used to head there for work.

Work on the farms used to be in high demand, and of course after your long day, a good drink of Bundie.

----------


## terry57

^
Jackyboy,

Only a throttler like you could seriously enjoy Bundaburg Rum.  :Confused: 

Its a sickly sweet soul destroying nasty piece of work designed for low level inland peasants, its main purpose is to kill the parasites within the local " Brothers ".

Give it up Jacky.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Did i say i used to drink it you Gimp.? :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^

Jesus Jackyboy,

You drink rancid luke warm goats piss so I assumed Bunderberg Rum would be like mother milk to you.   :Confused: 

Sorry.    You do like goats piss but not warm huh, rancid is OK though.    :smiley laughing:

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Terence my dear old gay gimp, being a travelling Bushman I'd of thought you would be drinking such, as it shows you can't afford to buy anything else with your Clapped out motor home. :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^

Yes I can Jacky Boy,

 I drink Coopers Sparking Ale 6.5%  :Smile: , all my Duty Free scotch and smoke head banging Hydro.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I never drink that nasty Goats piss that you like.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

But then again Jackyboy,  we drink what we can afford eh.  :bananaman:

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

You should go to Arnhem land and meet your ancestors and drink some of there piss then. :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^

Jackyboy, 

Every time I assassinate you in the game of verbal sparring you resort back to silly unentertaining posts such as the one above.   :Confused: 

You're a fukin disgrace Jacky,

Go gobble a kilo of kangaroo spunk,  your Tape worm is getting hungry.    :goldcup:

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Terry your the Champ of being a skint Aussie. :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly94

I reckon that Bundaberg shit is not as nasty as this

----------


## ml708

> I reckon that Bundaberg shit is not as nasty as this


Is that ginseng wine? Looks foul to me

----------


## terry57

^

Looks like Jackyboys tape worm to me.   :Confused: 

No wonder Jacky is eating Somtam sticky rice 24/7.   :Smile:

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Nowt wrong with Somtam. :Smile: 

Though never heard of Somtam sticky rice. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

^

I just wanted to throw that in Jackyboy,

Your Tapeworm is a massive bastard thing, it needs the extra food.    :Smile:

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Bit of lao khao Terence kills all known predators.

----------


## Dragonfly94

Ginseng ya dong, back up when the beer runs out

----------


## ml708

> Ginseng ya dong, back up when the beer runs out


its an acquired taste, not many with the western palette appreciate it. really wonder if people in wisconsin eat the american ginseng

----------


## Chittychangchang

Worth a watch Terry

----------


## terry57

^

 :Smile:  

It may get a tad nasty in there after the Pomgolian handbag has dropped her lunch after eating a raw prawn.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I'll pass on that thanks mate.  :Razz:

----------


## ml708

Any advice on how to best weather the cyclones? I'll be in Townsville in less than 2 weeks!

----------


## baldrick

> Its a sickly sweet soul destroying nasty piece of work designed for low level inland peasants


after this disparagement of the Queensland nectar you can look forward to being turned back from the Queensland border

----------


## terry57

> Any advice on how to best weather the cyclones? I'll be in Townsville in less than 2 weeks!



Mate the weather in Townsville and Far north Queensland is truly glorious this time of the year.   Cyclones long gone. 

Calm clear days with lovely sunshine. Top of the season now. 

Enjoy yourself. Go to Maggie Island hire a Moke and piss around there for the day. 

Great day out on a nice day.

----------


## mingmong

> Bit of lao khao Terence kills all known predators.


  It's certainly sorted My Wife's Relatives and Young an Old in Her Village!

----------


## ml708

Just read about the cold front seeping as far north as Qld. Hopefully townsville isnt affected as the temperature looks to be around 20 degrees. Will be there in 2 days

----------


## Latindancer

At sea level you will be fine. The ocean is an enormous heat sink 
But up in the mountains : freezing !

----------


## ml708

> At sea level you will be fine. The ocean is an enormous heat sink 
> But up in the mountains : freezing !


How high are the mountains there? Cold like 5-10 degrees up there?

----------


## Latindancer

Yes. Plus, tonight's weather report says the cold will produce frosts as far North the Atherton tableland till Wednesday.

Not even in the mountains, too....just go inland, away from the ocean and you will be quite surprised at how cold it will be.

----------


## ml708

Ok so far I have been to the strand, reef HQ, cotters market and billabong sancturary. I havenr yet been to magnetic island. But I feel like I'm running out of places to visit here. Any other suggestions? I have to say people here are really friendly. I like them.

----------


## baldrick

maggie island is worth a visit

if you have your own car then also head up to crystal creek for a day - head north toward ingham and turn left at the signs

----------


## ml708

I did manage to find some Thai people and restaurants in the ville but they are so expensive and may not be authentic

----------


## ml708

> maggie island is worth a visit
> 
> if you have your own car then also head up to crystal creek for a day - head north toward ingham and turn left at the signs


I would love to have a car but I would imagine servicing and maintenance would cost a bomb. But the roads look like they are easy to drive.

----------


## Shy Guava

> maggie island is worth a visit
> 
> if you have your own car then also head up to crystal creek for a day - head north toward ingham and turn left at the signs


As an alumnus of Nelly Bay School (not the same time as Julian Assange), I can recommend a trip to Magnetic Island. The school was a one room, one teacher school then. My scholastic career almost came to an end when the drunk prick of a teacher expelled me in Grade 1 but luckily I was able to continue at Central State School in North Ward, Townsville.

As kids we often went swimming at Bluewater (also on the map above), which was closer than Crystal Creek and warmer water and, you will no doubt guess, is blue.

----------


## ml708

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> 
> maggie island is worth a visit
> 
> if you have your own car then also head up to crystal creek for a day - head north toward ingham and turn left at the signs
> 
> 
> As an alumnus of Nelly Bay School (not the same time as Julian Assange), I can recommend a trip to Magnetic Island. The school was a one room, one teacher school then. My scholastic career almost came to an end when the drunk prick of a teacher expelled me in Grade 1 but luckily I was able to continue at Central State School in North Ward, Townsville.
> ...


good for you that there were no salties at bluewater. there is a huge one lurking somewhere between magnetic island and the strand and they haven't been able to catch him

----------


## baldrick

> at Central State School in North Ward, Townsville.


the old prison 

the was a spot there which was registered as having low gravity anomaly - I spent grades 6 and 7 there

----------


## Shy Guava

> Originally Posted by Shy Guava
> 
> at Central State School in North Ward, Townsville.
> 
> 
> the old prison 
> 
> the was a spot there which was registered as having low gravity anomaly - I spent grades 6 and 7 there


I moved from the old school to the prison site when it opened. Must have been around '54 or '55. There is a bit about it here: 11 May 1953 - NEW SCHOOL RISING ON OLD PRISON SITE Story Of Pr...

----------


## Bettyboo

I snogged/fondled/stuff the ugliest girls I've ever got hold of in Townsville.

I was pissed in one of these nighclubs that had foam parties and I ended up snogging this girl who looked a bit like this:



Then I went to the loo, came back and found her again, got back into the 'lovin', but upon further inspection, she looked more like this:



Then I noticed the original one staring at me, turns out they were sisters. Anyways, to cut a long story short, they invited me back to their place for some shagging, but I noticed a group staring at me:



...turns out the whole family were there. I decided not to take up on the offer...

Townsville was a big big drinking/party town when I was there, erm, back in 1994 or so.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Nothing wrong with a bit of Abo Betty,I done one on the train on my way to Penrith, she was stinking hot. :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

> the was a spot there which was registered as having low gravity anomaly - I spent grades 6 and 7 there


That sounds like some supernatural story in the making.

----------


## ml708

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> the was a spot there which was registered as having low gravity anomaly - I spent grades 6 and 7 there
> 
> 
> That sounds like some supernatural story in the making.


Any ghost stories in townsville? Would be interesting to know of any haunted spots!

----------


## nedwalk

BUMP.....^  try the west end cemetary, i too am an old Townsville boy, born and bred and lived on Maggie for a bit as well

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Yer not really an an Aussie unless you've ravaged the savage, fond memories of wiluna :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## grasshopper

> Yer not really an an Aussie unless you've ravaged the savage, fond memories of wiluna


Try a black & never look back, eh?

Kamilaroi memories!

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

There are Thai communities in every Oz town and city. The ones I have observed in North Queensland seem to adjust well with the climate and surroundings helping a lot ..... biggest problem would be the lack of vibrance they would be used to living in LOS

----------


## Lost Farlang

Thais like FNQ, except Townsville. Fortunately there is a now big ring road that goes around the city,so you don't even have to stop.

----------


## cyrille

> biggest problem would be the lack of vibrance they would be used to living in LOS


Everywhere I've been lacks...err...vibrance.

----------

